# Suggest a free file hosting site with remote upload(of password protected site)



## Abhii1902 (Jul 24, 2012)

I need a file hoster with  Remote Upload function (of password protected site)


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2012)

Mediafire.com


----------



## Ironman (Jul 25, 2012)

does mediafire delete the files after some days after the last download

in free account ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2012)

You can try Dropbox. It isn't Indexed by Search Engines. Not sure if you have a password option.
But no they dont delete files


----------

